# Dove hunt



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

It's that time of year, My favorite hunt (probobly because I am getting older and find it relaxing to just sit on a water source and wait for them to fly by). We have been going to an area below Cove Fort, but as we age the drive is getting abit long, looking for a place to camp for 4 days and maybe shoot a dove or 2, went to Cherry Creek last year and that was not to bad, PM me your honey holes--kidding of course, anyway any thoughts guys?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Hopefully it's a good dove season. I have seen more this summer than I have in the last several years. Good luck to you!


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

I hop it a good dove season I had spot here in southern Utah that had about 200 dove in it then it rain yesterday morning went out yesterday afternoon and they gone good luck on your dove opener


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Not sure if I’ll make it home( St. George) for the opener. I haven’t a clue what areas to hunt in northern Utah where I live now. Most of the area I’ve hunted are all gone in St George because of homes. I know a good spot by the airport. I see them coming for water all the time. But it’s in city limits next to the airport but no homes within a couple of miles. My other honey hole is probably gone also. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

You're welcome to come into my neighborhood and shoot eurasian collared doves off the roofs of houses. Probably better limit your firearm to a pellet gun however.


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

Yep most of the good spot in st.george is all city limits now even out past the airport


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Cant wait!!!! I love the dove opener.


----------

